# raised seating bass trap



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

As previously stated I am in the process of building my first home theatre, I have included a raised seating area which is 1.4metres (4' 7") X 4.1metres(13'4") at the rear of the room . I heard that this can be simply made into a bass trap ( what ever one of those is?) does any one know how ? I got the impression it is very simple and involves Rock wool insulation And some drilling of holes it is250mm high(10") I did try to post an image but its having none of that to big I think :dontknow:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You need to have at least 5 posts to be able to post pictures and links.

Also, you may want to post in the Construction or Acoustics forum for a quicker response.

As far as using your riser as a bass absorber, it can be done. Go a Google search for "riser as a bass absorber" and you should see a number of examples.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Thankyou it took me ages to work out how to do a post let alone get it in the right place lol


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No worries Chris - good luck with your project!


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

Brilliant I have searched google for all sorts of permutations of this and got no where now i have printed instruction sheet how cool is this forum  only thing is its built so i will have to start again lol 
Cheers for the help 
Chris.


----------



## Syko62 (May 6, 2012)

My platform complete with holes drilled. I removed it this morning drilled lots of holes in the front face stood it on rubber pads and filled it with rock wool insulation and what a difference it made to the sound in the room which has a long way to go but wow!!!

Thanks Chaps 

Chris


----------

